# No Kernel directory



## asaddotcom (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi all,

I have FreeBSD 8.2 i386 installed and I want to compile kernel with IPFIREWALL option. But when I try to find my old GENERIC kernel file in /usr/src/sys/i386/conf it says there is no such file or directory. Even I try to locate in /usr/src and /usr/obj but these folders are empty.

Please can anyone help! How can I find my previously installed kernel?


```
uname -a
```
*Result*

```
FreeBSD dotcom.broadband.net 8.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE #0: Fri Feb 18 02:24:46 UTC 2011     
[email]root@almeida.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```

Thanks.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 22, 2012)

The source (/usr/src) is not installed on your system.  The kernel is GENERIC, but it's just the binary that was installed originally.  This recent post shows how to update or install the source with csup(1).  For FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE, use tag=RELENG_8_2.


----------



## asaddotcom (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi wblock,

Thanks for the help, I have also followed the instructions of this post: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=6574 and problem is solved.

Thanks once again.


----------

